# PROVINCIAS: Puno



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

Algunas fotos fueron tomadas con camara monse.
Aca mas fotos...........










Alguien sabe como se llama el hotel que esta en esta foto? Se me hace raro verlo ahi

































































































Ganense con el panel solar...


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que chevere ver fotos de Puno y sus alrededores. La ciudad en si con pintura podria verse mucho mejor. Aunque tengo que decir que poco a poco parece que esta cambiando, su terminal terrestre es simpatico y tiene mucho potencial para el turismo. 

El hotel que menciones se llama Hotel Libertador y esta en la Isla Esteves.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

Puno.. es tan .. noc.. increible por los paisajes, se le ve una ciudad caotica.. tb pobre, pero q esta lentamente aun saliendo adelante, con un poco de pintura como dice chalaco se podría ver mejor.

Adelante Puno!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy bonito el entorno de la ciudad.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Bravaza la cabina


----------



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

Ja ja, bravaza la cabina verdad? Que bien que se han puesto las pilas y usan paneles solares en las islas flotantes.


----------



## mAcRoSs (Dec 1, 2004)

las dos ultimas fotos me recuerdan a escocia


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 29, 2005)

Esta ciudad es una clase de autenticidad y de amor por lo propio, tiene un sello que llama a quererla, bella Puno, con que dignidad se presentan al mundo al través de esa cabina telefónica.
Admiro esta ciudad.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

la primera foto esta espectacular, y las demas ni que decir, gracias por compartirlas.


----------

